# Need I.D. on this one



## bricycle (Feb 19, 2011)

Can some one identify this for me? 26" solid wood wheels, block style skip tooth, distance between badge rivet holes 2 3/16" horizontally, black with red darts on head area only. Serial # 124377  also letter e and ? above SN.
Thanks, bri.


----------



## redline1968 (Feb 23, 2011)

tough block chain is a clue but nothing else to help.


----------



## bricycle (Mar 5, 2011)

Additional pictures...


----------



## bricycle (Mar 18, 2011)

Anyone? ?        RMS37.... need helpppp!!!


----------



## unknown52 (Mar 18, 2011)

definetly an iver johnson with the chain tensioners and the bolt that connects the back tubes.  too bad it wasnt motorized


----------



## unknown52 (Mar 18, 2011)

worth good money for collecters


----------



## pelletman (Mar 19, 2011)

Iver Johnson wasn't the only maker with those features.  Nameplate hole pattern would be pretty distinctive on IJ


----------

